# HH, Collected Visions, Do it contains Spoilers ?



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I have just acquired Horus Heresy Collected Vision, and have looked a little at the art in contains. And then it struk me; Does it contains spoilers ? 
Because i am slowly working my way through the Horus Heresy novells and don't want to know anything in advance.
So i was hoping that i could recieve some inlightment in these matters from some fellow Heresians..thanks in advance.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes

It contains all the main events from Horus Heresy story arc.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's basically a synopsis of all the major events of the Heresy, from start to finish. Considering most of the fluff in it is widely available from many sources, in particular the climax, it wouldn't really spoil it for you. It gives an overview of the Heresy, while the novels give the fine details of the characters and events mentioned. 

I have read it, and it in no way has spoiled any of the novels in the series so far. If anything, it might enhance your reading of the novels, providing more details of the Heresy.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep simply answered it explains what every legion was during at the time. Very vaguely. 

For me, it was like Jim from _American Pie_ blowing his load before getting to do anything with Nadia. I really didn't need to have everything specifically ruined and told to me as though the traitor legions were a bunch of shit bags. It was a quick sense of pleasure to know in detail what happened, but very vaguely. Yes, you'll understand what I mean if you read it. 

I personally hope all that crap is rewritten in the Heresy series a lot better than it was in that book. Rewritten and changed if i may add. I would describe the book as a laundry list of how each legion failed with a paragragh or two telling you why. Written on pretty paper with beautiful artwork.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it boils down to your knowledge of the story of the Heresy. I already knew the overall story from other pieces of fluff, particularly the finale. There were no great revelations in CV for me. But it did provide a single source of all the main story points, a little more insight into some of the thoughts of the main protagonists. I wouldn't be worried about there being any spoilers, unless you dont know how the Heresy ends! CV is certainly worth the purchase for the artwork, and the words are interesting, if not particularly good prose.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I like the book, though I feel the fluff comes from an Imperial like perspective. The Battle of Calth and The Siege of Terra were like sung to me like a nursery rhyme.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, I wish I hadn't read it to be honest, spoiled a lot of books for me.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank You all for the replies. I will now start from the beginning of the book and work my way through until i reach my current position in the HH range.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Thing is, whilst it may 'spoil' events in the heresy for you, a very large amount of the books and their content are written for people who already know all about the Heresy like myself. I knew alot about it before Collected Visions and then CV added to that knowledge. Now the HH series is expanding upon the various stories in CV and other established fluff and even adding new stuff or changing the existing fluff. There are so many references, conversations, names etc that crop up in all the books that you would only understand the meaning of if you had read CV and other HH fluff before the books. 

And many of the books, or chapters within the books are ended on cliff hangers that would only be cliff hangers if you knew about the HH. Eg. If you knew nothing about the Heresy before hand and started reading it, you would get to the end of Horus Rising where the very last bit tells you they are heading to Davin(!). Now for you, that means nothing, and might even seem anti-climactic or just meaningless. For those of us who knew already, we know how significant Davin is, and that it means Horus is on his way to get turned. The again at the end of False Gods they say they will spring a trap at.....Istvaan(!), again, your thinking, 'where the hell is Istvaan?' the rest of us know exactly whats going to happen at Istvaan and how important it is. And as i've said in other threads, you'll not understand how fucking essence the part in Galaxy in Flames is when Qruze, Sinderman et all escape the vengeful spirit "I am Nathaniel Garro of the Eisenstein", *again* again for you, it's a case of "so whats Garro got to do with anything? Why is he important? and whats the Eisenstein? Whereas i read that and almost had to put the book down because that moment was so amazing, because we already knew of Garro and the Eisenstein before hand.

Sorry for the ramble, but personally i'm glad i knew already what will happen.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Yep simply answered it explains what every legion was during at the time. Very vaguely.
> 
> *For me, it was like Jim from American Pie blowing his load before getting to do anything with Nadia*. I really didn't need to have everything specifically ruined and told to me as though the traitor legions were a bunch of shit bags. It was a quick sense of pleasure to know in detail what happened, but very vaguely. Yes, you'll understand what I mean if you read it.
> 
> I personally hope all that crap is rewritten in the Heresy series a lot better than it was in that book. Rewritten and changed if i may add. I would describe the book as a laundry list of how each legion failed with a paragragh or two telling you why. Written on pretty paper with beautiful artwork.



Great analogy!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I got it primarily for the artwork...

One point before you read mechanicum, you may want to read the kaban project

And to be fair I'm guessing you already know what happens in the heresy


----------

